# Unimog??



## santana202

I'm looking for a good place to find a used Unimog for sale that I can restore and covert to my family's specific needs. Something I can have for camping/ hunting trips and if TSHTF we won't need roads to bug out. Does anyone know of any good sites. I'm having trouble finding them and they must be out there. BTW Diesel is a must. There is a fast food joint on every corner I could raid for fuel! lol


----------



## SierraM37

They come up on craigs list every now and then,especially up here in NorCal and Colorado. Mostly what you'll find are vintage '60's gassers. The diesel's are hard to come across and fetch a good price. If you can find a diesel DOKA then you've hit my BOV nirvana. There are some sights that specialize in Mogs, just do a search, join and keep your eyes open.


----------



## santana202

Thanks!


----------



## FrankW

Also if you are in the market for that, you may want to consider a Pinzgauer as well. they are about same size as an unimog were made those in 4x4 and 6x6 both in Diesel and Gas but most are Diesel.


----------



## BasecampUSA

BlueZ said:


> Also if you are in the market for that, you may want to consider a Pinzgauer as well. they are about same size as an unimog were made those in 4x4 and 6x6 both in Diesel and Gas but most are Diesel.


Good luck...

I've been looking for a Mog or Pinzi for years in diesel and all I've found out there that's affordable are gasoline jobbies in the US.

Missed out on a gas MOG for $3200 last year by _one hour_ (eastern NY State) and almost cried. It was on Craigs List... I've seen a lot of Mogs on ebay but expensive and mostly West Coast where you are.

- Base


----------



## CulexPipiens

Ditto on the ebay. I see them on there regularly enough. You can also just try google searches "unimog for sale", etc. and you may stumble upon some places that deal in them.


----------



## SierraM37

Just did a quick search on all of Craig's list. Use www.searchtempest.com to do this.

Currently about 30 or more Mogs for sale from early 60's staring at about $3500 to more modern or tricked out rigs running closer to $40k.

http://www.searchtempest.com/result...8&srchType=T&subcat=cta&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## USTO1

Just a quick question - why would you choose a Unimog over a M35/Deuce and half? The deuce's are by far cheaper, more abundant and are a multi fuel vehicle.

Just wondering.


----------



## santana202

Thank you Sierra for the great link! and thaks everyone else for the suggestions. 

I suppose I used "Unimog" in a generic term for the kind of platform I would like. A Pinzi would be awesome! Although I do like the M35 and I feel it has its place it really isn't the same as a unimog is it? The reason I would choose a unimog over a duece and a half is simply size and fuel effiency. an M35 is an awesome and massive vehicle and if you had a mega payload to haul, or to push cars out of the way, it would be perfect. But if you want to crawl up the side of a mountain to settle in a hidden valley it couldn't do it. A Unimog has a short wheel base, big ground clearance, and even weight distribution which allows it to ascend up an incline or 70% and down 90%. Also, I have a family of four and with a pinzi ambulance I can convert it to safely seat them all. Plus with an ambulance or radio box you can secure your family and your gear. If you look at the foriegn military that use them it is countries like Switzerlandand and Germany (the Alps), Sweden and Norway (Sub Artic temps), they are designed and deliver in extreme conditions.


----------



## SierraM37

I am in the process of restoring an old M37 - the original Hummer circa 1952. It's somewhere between a Mog and an M35. Think Mash ambulance chassis but with a troop carrier rear somwhat like the M35. If I did an M35, I would bob it - i.e. take out the second set of rear wheels. I do like the multi fuel fuel aspect and the M35 will run over or through it whereas the Mog will go around it. Depends on your situation I suspect and Santana summed it up nicely. My present operating BOV is an '07 Rubicon and it's close to the mog than either. With lockers front and rear, it'll go darn near anywhere I want to. Limited carrying capacity though.


----------



## mogwildrw1

New member, just signed up to reply to your question 

I currently have two Unimogs, here are some links for you:

http://www.unimog.net/exchange/

http://www.expedition-imports.com/category/vehicle_inventory/ (I can personally vouch for these guys)

http://www.vkcars.be/category/33820-Off-Road-Voertuigen (I have purchased two Unimogs from this fellow, one with only 15,000 ORIGINAL KM's on it, and one with only 4900 ORIGINAL documented KM's on it, he's a top notch guy, and can handle the shipping from EU)

I have about 15 more links, but that should get you started.

-Trev


----------



## backlash

Here is one that was listed yesterday on Craigslist.

http://kpr.craigslist.org/cto/2945545237.html


----------



## santana202

SierraM37 said:


> I am in the process of restoring an old M37 - the original Hummer circa 1952. It's somewhere between a Mog and an M35. Think Mash ambulance chassis but with a troop carrier rear somwhat like the M35. If I did an M35, I would bob it - i.e. take out the second set of rear wheels. I do like the multi fuel fuel aspect and the M35 will run over or through it whereas the Mog will go around it. Depends on your situation I suspect and Santana summed it up nicely. My present operating BOV is an '07 Rubicon and it's close to the mog than either. With lockers front and rear, it'll go darn near anywhere I want to. Limited carrying capacity though.


Wow Sierra Nice! Thats awesome! Brings back alot of good memories for me. I've done a couple frame off resto's with my dad. I have never done a 4x before. Its something that I'm still in the research phase of and i'm probably a couple of years away from actually buying something. That is of course unless I find an unbelievable deal or win the lotto os something. hahaha

I hope to see more pics as you progress.

Jason


----------



## SierraM37

Scroll down more in this forum and look for the 1952 M37 thread. I posted the history and more pictures in that thread. You will also,learn how I got the darn thing to begin with. cheers.


----------



## USTO1

Thanks for the answer. I see your point. I don't intend to do mountains or anything like that. Not in my plans - therefore never took the Unimog into consideration. Again, good info!


----------



## Troyt

My Mog.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Viking

santana202 said:


> Thank you Sierra for the great link! and thaks everyone else for the suggestions.
> 
> I suppose I used "Unimog" in a generic term for the kind of platform I would like. A Pinzi would be awesome! Although I do like the M35 and I feel it has its place it really isn't the same as a unimog is it? The reason I would choose a unimog over a duece and a half is simply size and fuel effiency. an M35 is an awesome and massive vehicle and if you had a mega payload to haul, or to push cars out of the way, it would be perfect. But if you want to crawl up the side of a mountain to settle in a hidden valley it couldn't do it. A Unimog has a short wheel base, big ground clearance, and even weight distribution which allows it to ascend up an incline or 70% and down 90%. Also, I have a family of four and with a pinzi ambulance I can convert it to safely seat them all. Plus with an ambulance or radio box you can secure your family and your gear. If you look at the foriegn military that use them it is countries like Switzerlandand and Germany (the Alps), Sweden and Norway (Sub Artic temps), they are designed and deliver in extreme conditions.


A number of years back when I bought my first Suzuki Samurai I ran across a bunch of pictures on the internet of some Unimogs and one Samurai going on the Moab trail, the Samurai couldn't make all the climbs the Unimogs made. They are truly awesome machines that can make amazing climbs, especially considering their size.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Just go on the web and you will find a large Unimog dealer in Arkansas.

http://www.unimogwherehaus.com/ They can at least give you a base line on what a dealer will charge you for a used unit. GB


----------

